
Report shows $200k+ compensation packages for entry level engineers in SF - andrew_null
https://twitter.com/andrewchen/status/1077753861996195841
======
mattrowe
Pay attention to the author of this tweet, and note that one of the jobs of an
investor is to help with recruiting.

------
minimaxir
That report was flagged to death on HN because those numbers are not
trustworthy:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18736425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18736425)

~~~
Zaheer
I'm one of the makers. You can view the full set of data points at
[https://www.comp.fyi](https://www.comp.fyi)

There is a caveat that this is Bay Area comp for the most part but if you ask
engineers that recently got offers at these companies, you'll find similar
numbers. I personally have friends that have even gotten these types of
offers.

------
lykr0n
Because $200k in SF is $100k or so in Austin, $150k or so in Seattle or NYC.

I don't get why companies do SF. To me, it looks like hiring in Austin or
Seattle, for entry level engineers, is a smarter financial move.

